# March 2009 Preparedness Journal



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

It was a big prep day in the Hagan household. It seems we have some VIPs who may be paying a visit to the home office so the boss informed that the massive pile of storage foods waiting to be repacked needed to be squared away as soon as possible. Seeing as how we had a cold front blow through today which made working outside unattractive I found it was possible to get started on it today.

I didn't realize how much stuff I had waiting on me to get to it! :lol: I covered the entire dining room table with jars of this, that, and the other thing that I repacked and vac-sealed. As of tonight I now have NO storage food waiting to be repacked. (tomorrow is another day). Of course it has yet to be actually put away, but a man can only get so much done in one day! Had to go to town to get a couple of cases of wide-mouth quart canning jars as I ran out before I finished. At least I'm not cussing all the empty jars that are always getting in my way now.

Out in the wider world the global depression continues unabated. The government (any and all of them) seems clueless as to how to cope so if there is any help to be found it looks like we're going to have to supply it ourselves. To that end NOW is the time to get with it if you haven't already. Home food production seems to be skyrocketing this year. I'm seeing vegetable gardens in places I've never seen them before more this year than any other year I can recall. One doesn't have to try to produce all of ones food to make a real impact on the family grocery budget. Even simply producing salad fixings can help a lot and the more you can do in addition the greater the benefit.

Of course one does have to go about this in a sensible way. If those tomatoes cost you five bucks apiece to grow you haven't really accomplished anything of positive worth so frugality is the watchword of the day.

This coming week I have to start putting up all this stuff that I've covered the top of the chest freezer with (had to clear the table for supper).

How's the prep month looking for you folks?

.....Alan.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

We had 8 inches of snow the other day but we were still able to harvest our first batch of salad greens from the Earth Box in our greenhouse. Alan is right about the savings from producing your own salad greens. We found that we were buying those bags of Dole salad mixes for $2-3 each (on sale). But half the time we never ate the entire bag, and occasionally I would find an unopened bag that had gone bad and had to be thrown away. I have 3 Earth Boxes going with a variety of salad greens and I figure that alone is going to 

a) save us a small fortune on salad greens, and
b) give us access to fresher, healthier greens of a wide variety that we could never find at any price in our small town Minnesota grocery stores.

Trying to figure out now how/when to stagger the plantings so that we have a continuous supply.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I added two more 24 pks of tp on sale last week and 18 cans of tuna I found on sale. I also stocked up on coffee filters. I have started numerous plants for the garden. I also got tobacco seed and started it in clear cake plates. They are working great as mini greenhouses. I have found the materials to make our own clothes detergent, and I will work on that tomorrow. I hope to pull weeds out of the raised beds on Wednesday. The mustard are growing nicely, and I may cook some for DH. He is really excited.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

This month I'll be focusing on a whole 'lotta garden planning! The seeds are in, and the snow is still on the ground.... 

One of our credit cards (that we pay off, in full, each month) is offering 5% back on warehouse purchases in March! We have a BJ's membership, so some of the things I've been putting off - TP, etc. will be purchased. And the rewards points will go towards other prep items - usually GC's to LL Bean.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Got the framework for my 8' water tower completed, and a 55-gal barrel on top of it with a water gravity feed. In the tower structure itself, I will have three 20-gal? syrup barrels for a gravity-fed rainwater biofilter water treatment tower! I just need a couple more pvc parts, sand, and I can have it up and running. I'll post pics in a new thread when I get it all done.

Also getting parts together for a methane digester. It won't produce much, but I don't use much. It will almost be for demonstration purposes, hopefully to pique the interest in other people of being less reliant on grid systems.

Got my small herb garden tilled. It is normally my regular garden, but this year I would like to dedicate it almost exclusively to herbs, so I can grow bulk, and maybe sell some.

My food garden, unfortunately, will probably end up being about 500 ft. away from the house, because of all the trees, rocky hill, and shade. Also working on some home-income ideas while it is cold outside.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Going into town today for an industrial medical appointment, I went and did errands today... Got my seeds at $0.20 per packet (X25 packets), went loooking for more military surplus ammo cans, and none to be found in at the 2 surplus places in Eureka.. Hit the sales and topped off the freezer with split chicken breasts at $0.99 per pound (a loss leader product)..

Now to get my neighbors togeather and finish off the huge doug fir trees that we have been cutting on. The trunks that are left (40+ feet) at this point are almost 4 feet in diameter, and we need a chainsaw with a longer bar to finish them up.. Then use the Bobcat to haul them over to the hydraulic log splitter. Six people can cut, move, and split a lot of wood in one day.. I would have to stack mine down on the lower landing racks under tarps, since my woodshed is still pretty full..

Now to finish the debate I am having with myself over if I should order more military-surplus "spam cans" of ammunition (800 rounds of 1950's era Bulgarian manufacture 7.62X25mm Tokarev at $73.00), for the 4 semi-auto pistols that I have in the same model/ caliber (CZECH CZ-52)..


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Getting more garden in the ground. Have onions, cabbages and purple tops in the ground now. Planting english peas, taters and rutabegars tomorrow. Hopefully tonight will be the last frost of the year here in NW Florida. Corn, okra, beans, canteloupes, etc will be another couple of weeks to a month before planting.
Got to buy a gun to replace all that I sold getting my homestead off the ground. Just need a decent muzzle-loader (preferably smooth bore .62 cal) and I will be set with guns. That, plus my .22, will put lots of meat in the freezer come next hunting season. Already got all my limb lines and trot lines ready to go, and am about 1/2 done with my turtle and fish traps. Just got thru tying up about a dozen pompano jigs and a few bigger mackeral jigs and a whole bunch of bream flies. Plan on eating a lot of fresh and salt water fish this spring and summer.
Have 1/2 dozen knives almost completed and ready to sell as well as a beaucoup number of fishing flies and jigs tied for sale. 
Will (hopefully) be in my almost off grid camper in a week or so. Am going to have to have electricity and phone to it because I will have a computer hooked up running my various business enterprises.
Will have my sisters trailer rewired and replumbed and repaired and ready to go by 3/16, which is when they are moving the phone lines.
All in all, will be a busy month.

alan


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Alan,

I read your signature and had the following thought: If I have freedom, I will be comfortable!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Preps for this month include starting my seeds for the garden - tomatoes, cole crops, herbs and other vegies that can be started now and planted out after last frost. Germination testing the rest of the garden seeds that are getting old. Planning out on paper where I want to plant everything this year. Thinning out the strawberry plants and starting another patch (can't have too many strawberrries!) - I'm turning more of the flower beds into fruit and veg production this year. Ordering the hulless oats and hulless barley I researched last month. In the house, I'm in the process of re-inventorying the freezer and pantry, and I'm learning how to cook more Chinese foods at home so I can eat more cheaply and make more use of the storage rice I have on hand. Still working on getting that wood stove installed - at the rate I'm going, it might be ready by NEXT winter.  My Pump and Seal is waiting for me at the post office - I'll be picking it up tomorrow and trying it out. I think that's about it for March prep projects.

BTW - the fried rice tasted pretty good, even though it was a little pasty.


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

I ordered that book "Just in Case" and it came in this week. I haven't read too far but it looks to be a keeper. 
The garden is a work in progress. I have all but two rows put up. So far we have potatoes, onions and squash in the ground and I have an assortment of seedlings started in our small greenhouse. I ordered new Malabar spinach seeds as I could not get last year's to germinate. My friend mailed me some amaranth and millet seeds and I'm anxious to try those.
I picked up several books at the thrift store for our "libary" this week - one pasta cookbook, most of them just entertainment material but who wants to live without books? 
I finally found one of those mops that have the clamp that allows you to use rags. So if I take care it should last a long time and be a good way to recycle our old tee shirt rags. The last mop I bought lasted no time even though I used clorox sparingly. 
I picked up 3 links of sausage to can and several blocks of cheese on sale ($3/lb for cheddar) that I will try to wax. I am so needing more storage space but I guess that's par for the course in our endeavors, huh?
The only other survival-oriented accomplishment this week was the 72 squares I got cut out for a quilt. Already have the polyfil and a sheet for the backing, just need to sew it all together.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

DH and I found a bargain. 25 lbs of salt for $3.75. It was on the bottom shelf at the grocery store and the bag was an unattractive brown bag with a small label stamped on it in blue. You had to be looking to find it. I just happened to see it. I got three more buckets with lids at the bakery this week, so added this salt to one. DH wants to learn to salt meat to preserve it. I also added 4 pints of canned chicken breasts and 2 quarts of homemade soup. Squash seeds I started indoors are up. That's about it so far.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Most prepping revolving around the garden....greenhouse up and onions,broccoli,cabbage up and with this warm spell we are having won't take much longer for the tomatoes to be popping thru. Garden beds ready to go. Got some early spinach in. Ordered new chicks from the feed store for March 28th delivery so will need to get the brooder up and check the heat lamp. Been culling our old hens and canning up the free loaders. Bees all came thru the winter in good shape and DH thinks 3 colonies will make good splits in another month or so..since 3# pkgs are in the $75 range plus shipping this is a good thing! Pa out finishing the orchard pruning. DEE


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Move the quail to bigger digs the other night. Made up a new 'to do' board which is now posted in plain view. Picked up some extra staples at the grocery store the other day and hoping to stop for another brick or two of 22s tonight. Even ordered another set of chicken eggs this morning. I saw a brief glimpse of what I thought was light on the stock market yesterday. Turns out it was lightening...the storm is getting closer.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

main focus was garden -- started seeds a few weeks back, will be tilling the garden this weekend and planting next weekend (last frost date is 3/15)-- this is the new veggie garden we prepped last fall.


----------



## mamamugsy (Jan 17, 2008)

DH and I have decided to use our tax return this year to buy preps and build up our emergency fund. Yesterday I figured out 25 pantry/freezer dinners and came up with a list of what ingredients to stock for a 3-month supply. We scored on some trex deck boards from a friend who took out a deck at his house, and DH is building up our raised garden beds a bit higher and making a better compost bin system for the yard. Also picked up some day-old pullet chicks yesterday and am brooding them in the garage so we'll have fresh eggs in the backyard!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

One of the grocery stores has 5 lbs of Domino Sugar for $1.50 a bag. I picked up 30 lbs which filled up a larger icing bucket from the bakery. I hope to get that much more next week. It goes off sale next Tuesday. That is all I am buying for the next week as I don't really need anything else and prices are up.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

20 chicks hatched this week, have incubator loaded for next month, too. Have plans of canning a lot of chicken! Found a source for less expensive canning lids- Dutchman's in Iowa- got them a few days ago. Starting seeds on Wed for garden, purchased soaker hose today. (also animal feed) Hubby found a free 5000 gallon metal water tank! Now to have it delivered- that will be quite a bit, then to set it up to water garden and orchard. Also getting ready for summer ministry "prep"- Next week we are purchasing a cargo trailer and will pull it town to town for small town revivals- perhaps people's hearts will be turning toward Christ with all this turmoil in the financial world. How shall they hear without a preacher? (the trailer will hold bbq, chairs, music, etc. )


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

mamamugsy said:


> DH and I have decided to use our tax return this year to buy preps and build up our emergency fund. Yesterday I figured out 25 pantry/freezer dinners and came up with a list of what ingredients to stock for a 3-month supply. We scored on some trex deck boards from a friend who took out a deck at his house, and DH is building up our raised garden beds a bit higher and making a better compost bin system for the yard. Also picked up some day-old pullet chicks yesterday and am brooding them in the garage so we'll have fresh eggs in the backyard!


Hey, welcome mamamugsy, and, way to go! :goodjob:


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I am doing an inventory of our prep items and making a list of needed items. I am looking at the sales and will buy from the list. I recently bought more dried beans and peas. 

I will give the girls at our local supermarket's Bakery Department gift certificates to Drunkin Donuts since they give me nice food grade buckets with big rubber gaskets. I want more buckets while the "getting is good". Our prepping continues to be a "work in progress" as it is for all of us here.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

My latest addition to the preps....









Not much, but every little bit counts!!!

Kitty


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

That't beautiful, Kitty! What kind is it?


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

I got both the small gardens tillered today. It finally dried out enough. Neighbor man is going to hare the big garden tomorrow for me. I'll probable bring home some seeds from my store this week, I'll start tomatos, herbs in plug trays, and sow some lettuce, and turnips.
Shelly


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

firegirl969 said:


> That't beautiful, Kitty! What kind is it?


Sorry, my answer to this must have gotten lost in the crash.

It is maple syrup that I boiled down from the sap generously given by the 2 lovely sugar maples in my front yard. I have enough boiling on the stove now for another pint.

Kitty


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

How cool is that! I wish I had the big maples I used to - they were Norway, not sugar maples, but I bet I could still have made some syrup from them.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Got ahold of mason jars, don't know how many yet. Persuaded my daughter to expand growing area at her house and even her husband went for it ! Cleared the space to garden here, new mulch pile, trimmed high bush blackberry patch and bought fertilizer for all. Beautiful day, but are gong into colder for a little bit. S.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I managed to get a good deal on some mason jars, about 6 dozen pints and quarts for $15. An older couple were downsizing and cleaning out their basement. I wasn't going to answer their ad since it was so far from me, but my dd ended up having to go to that neighbourhood for a tournament basketball game. I called and the jars were still available. I was so excited! When I got there the gentleman said he found a few dozen wide mouth quart jars too so I could have them for $2. Other than that I am concentrating on getting the garden planned and my indoor seeds started this month.


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

I cleaned out the bottom section of a corner cupboard, moving out seldom-used dishes, to make room for canned meats. I canned 10 pints link sausage, 6 pints chicken and 8 pints ground chuck and got them put away. That equates to the basics for 24 meals for just the two of us. I still have 6 rows to plant in the garden but we finally got some much-needed rain so I'm waiting for it to dry up some. The Malabar spinach seed I ordered is on back-order for 4-6 weeks but I finally got some of last year's seed to germinate so I'm okay there. Picked up two bottles of lamp oil on sale, $3 each, plus extra laundry detergent, shampoo and toothbrushes. I also bought heavy duty foil and a large sheet of black construction paper which I needed to make a solar oven.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Yesterday I put up some staples in mylar bags for the first time. Glad to know that's taken care of, and it went easily enough.

Went to a chicken swap today and scored some cukoo marans chicks! :bouncy: They were five bucks apiece, and they are settled in and doing nicely. They will make a nice addition to our laying flock.

On the way home we stopped at Fleet Farm and they had the vacuum food sealer on sale for $79! Woo hoo! As we are still getting started and stocked up so this is a great find for us. Also, the food dehydrator arrived yesterday and we've already dried 3 lbs. of apples. They are really really good!

Today was a beautiful early Spring day, with sunshine and highs in the 40's. We raked up some black walnuts, cleared out some trash trees, and considered placement and type of trees to plant, materials on hand for building the chicken run, and then put some steaks on the grill. All in all, a great weekend.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

I set up more shelves in my extra room to better organize my stored foods. The grocery store had good prices on meat last week, pork and ham for 89 cents a pound, corned beef for $1.59. I have the freezer loaded up, and as soon as I get a few days off, I'll be canning the meat.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I ordered some spices, dahl/mung beans and some chili sauces from a new Indian grocer. I live an hour away from the nearest one, and I'd rather pay the shipping than try to find a place to park in downtown Charlotte. The shipping with this company was reasonable, and the package arrived (unmarked) in five days. I'll order from them again. Here's the website:

http://theindianfoodstore.com/

The other one I've used many times with good results is:

http://www.kalustyans.com/


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I succumbed to temptation at the feed store and brought home 5 little RIR pullet chicks the other day. Not that I NEEDED any more chicks, lol...

Got out into the garden and worked a little in the dirt - very pleased to see that all the stall bedding I tilled into the new garden section has composted nicely and the soil is light and rich. Can't wait to be able to plant in it.

Our dryer element is evidently burned out as it is not heating, and I can't wash laundry at my ds's since he's moved, so I am doing laundry by hand, using filtered water from the Berkey (our water is full of iron). I tried using the hand crank washer from Lehman's, but I think it's easier to use the bucket and clean plunger method. Hanging out to dry and then fluffing in the dryer. I used to wash by hand and wasn't sure I still wanted to, but it's good practice for the future and I find I actually enjoy it.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I ordered barley and honey and some more wheat berries to store today. The garden peas are up. We have three new bunnies born Saturday. Hope we got girls so that we can replace the old mommas.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

DH, DS, and DD got a good start on digging the root cellar. They got it 4 ft deep already by hand, it is gumbo clay. We got the fruit and pecan trees fertilized today. I was surprised to see white blooms on two trees we thought were peaches and thought were dead when we moved here. Last year, they did not have any leaves. We were going to pull them up, but they are covered in blooms. Must be plums or pears. I can't wait to find out which!


----------



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

March has been busy for us...
We built a chicken coop and got 25 chickens, 3 rabbits, a rain barrel, I started tons of seeds for the garden, a worm bin & 1000 worms, did inventory of our food (I have been buying all winter & think I have a year for our family of 5), bought a grain mill & 250 more lbs of wheat, took our pig to slaughter and get it back this week, split 2 trailers of wood (one more to go!), humm...I am sure more but that is all I can think of! 

And I have to say I love this forum...there is so much to learn!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

StephanieH,

I have a chance to get worms, but they sell them by the lb. About how many worms are in a lb.? Thanks, firegirl


----------



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine was one pound and they said there were 1000.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

working on cleaning up the gardens and yard. Soil is too wet to dig yet. It would be good to inventory prep stuff.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

After StephanieH's post I feel like a lazy slug. We have been de-cluttering (if we dont love it it goes) in prep for a massive yard sale but with over 4 feet of snow on the ground we are still in winter mode. We have been learning to make butter, bread from scratch, and working on physical conditioning and healthy living so we feel better but we are anxious to garden.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Finally got out generator installed yesterday and they finish the wiring today. That means so much to our preps because we have everything stored in our basement and that basement does not have drains. Everything has to be pumped out by a sump pump. We always have an extra pump on standby but without electricity we're sunk. Also, dh is in frail health and we need to be able to run the furnace during cold weather and at least fans during hot. So all in all this is a major prep and a huge load off my shoulders.

We've received the garden seeds we ordered and are looking forward to getting into the garden mid-May. I have sweet pototes growing in my kitchen window. At least the snow is gone at the moment which gives the illusion we can garden again one day!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Planted tomato seeds indoors for the first time and happy to say they are sprouting. Saving the eyes from potatoes to plant in the garden. Planted lettuce inside an old tire--every year the seeds either rot or wash away in the spring rains. Hoping this will solve the problem. Ordered 2 more raspberry bushes. Going to start the Starter I received from Mom of Four. I have several sweet potatoes and would like to know how to start them to plant in the garden.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

Ordered oil lamps, plus extras on all the parts, plus a couple of cases of lamp oil from Lehmans. Although I've used tealight candles in the past, I'm glad for the opportunity to get something better for light. I ordered two different styles of lamp, made sure they both took the same wick size and same replacement chimneys, and got plenty extra.

Did some canning with the St Patricks Day promotional prices on corned beef.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

To start sweet potatoes I stick 3 toothpicks in around a sweet potato about midway down then put it in a jar of water, let it root and put out shoots. A few days before planting time break off all the shoots and root them in water. For some reason my sweet potatoes always do better when I put them in green glass vases rather than plain clear glass. Clear glass works but green glass works better. I have no clue why.


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

Let's see....
--tomatoes and brussel sprouts are about 1" high now

--lettuce and spinach just sprouted

--sold our SUV and put the older truck on the market and purchased a newer truck (paid cash/no debt)...we are simplifying in this dept. We are going to be a one vehicle family and see how it works. I work from home and dh's work gives him a car so shouldn't be too much trouble unless he gets laid off.

--cleaned out the pantry and took inventory...realized we had more peanut butter than anything else 

--finished 5 raised beds tonight...made out of cedar...will go in the ground tomorrow

--starting the processing and freezing of 3lbs of garlic cloves tomorrow

--reading more news in the attempt to stay informed

That's about it...never seems like enough....
--Jenn


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Possumcat,

Your plan sounds very much on task. We became a one vehicle family last year. DH gets a drive home truck for his work as well, so we are doing OK with it. The only problem is if DH works an extra job, I don't have a vehicle. We manage though and it is nice not to have two insurance payments, oil changes, etc. I am currently taking an updated inventory as well. I am working on making a list of how much we use of different items for this year to give me a basis. However, hopefully the kids will be on their own in the next few years, so we won't have to stock so much. They average a roll of toilet paper a day!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Focusing on starting seeds and getting the garden ready, but our big event was the addition of our new family cow five days ago. She joins our milk goats and although it's been a big adjustment to her (she came from an 8,000 cow dairy) and for us, we've made butter twice successfully and aim to make sour cream and cottage cheese very soon. Next we need to get a second freezer for storing milk and cream for the 'dry' months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Added several pounds of seeds to the stash on Friday. Planted out blackberries, rosemary, and daylilies today. Also started on building the next chicken tractor.

.....Alan.


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

Firegirl...it feels good to hear the one vehicle thing is working well for someone who is in the same situation.  It will now be interesting to see how this affects our insurance....the cost right now is the same but when dh sells the truck and we truly are a 1 vehicle family, we lose our multi-vehicle savings on our policy so it will be interesting. Either way, we'll be saving so it's all good.

Julie: congrats on the new member of the family!

Have a verbal offer on my house I've owned since before dh and I get married..... have been trying to sell for over 370 days....about 1/3 off the original asking price but I will be glad to have one more thing off my plate.

Worked in the new garden today...living on a 90 x 85 lot in a neighborhood has it's challenges but we are making it work. The raised beds dh has built are beautiful and quite functional. Although we now realize it will take another trailer full of soil to get them all filled. Got the peas and onion seeds in today.

Weekends are so good for the prepper's soul...always feel like I get stuff accomplished.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Printed up labels for herbal and medicines. Started to organize medical supplies into different bins, which will give me a better idea of what gaps I need to fill.
Haven't been able to purchase many supplies lately, but I am using the time to get it all organized and inventoried (and easier to find).


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

I was asked today at church to teach a lesson on growing sprouts in May. So I decided I better go learn how to do it. I knew by reading, but had not grown any. So I pulled out my spouting mix and some kamut and some white beans(expirement) and have them soaking. The small seeds will be ready to drain before bed. The others I will drain and rinse in the morning. I thought this was a good prep for me. I had the equipment and the seeds, but had never grown them. It is better to know how to do this before it is needed. I will be practicing with my various whole grains and beans before I need to teach. 

I have been sorting clothing that I had picked up at a thrift store that was closing. So I have winter coats for the girls for the next five years for the eldest and the next 10 for the younger one if they can be passed down after the older one gets through with them. I have also been doing some inventory. I have found that I had things stashed away in places that I had forgotten about. So I am working on making one good list instead of my scattered here and there lists. I loaned my food saver out today and will be ready to use it when I get it back next week. I am getting all my jars prepped for the Craisins I got and some other luxuries. I am also getting a place ready in my cold room for the jars when they are filled. That is the toughest job cleaning out a fall and winter's worth of junk. 

I also received another order of seeds from www.tomatobob.com. He has good prices on some of his seeds. We are finally losing our snow. I have actually seen the grass in a few patches here and there. So Spring is finally coming.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Our homestead is growing today. Two chicks are hatched already and two more are pecking out now. One of the mama rabbits is pulling fur today, so babies are on the way for her. DH is outside working on the large garden spot we are adding in addition to the raised beds. The asparagus is coming up in the new bed I started and the garlic looks like it is coming out also. I will be starting some garlic chives in the greenhouse in the morning to add to the herb garden. The oregano is coming out nicely and the onion chives I just moved from the greenhouse to the garden are coming along.

Edited to add: 5 biddies under the old hen this morning. Mama rabbit still in nesting box, so I don't know a number on them yet.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann, my green glass vase always grows lots of sweet 'tater spouts...I don't even have to do the toothpick thing as it narrows in the middle and then flares at the top again so I can just fill half full of water and the 'tater rests just right. One huge 'tater last year supplied me and several neighbors with plants! Still want to start some slips from a heirloom varieity my dearly departed neighbor gave me last fall....he had grown them since they thirties and they are so delicious. Really early to start plants but try telling a 'tater when it starts spouting in the closet!!! DEE


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

My corn and green beans are up and growing well. My onions are great! I planted tomatoes today but only a few I still have alot to put out in the big garden. I had to order a new freezer today because our upright died, we went with a chest one this time. I am looking forward to filling it up this summer. All the friut trees are beautiful with leaves and buds. Spring is so much fun.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Put up a cork board for notes and framed piece of glass to use with erasable markers. Lots to do and looking to stay organized and productive. So far, so good. Getting things done in a timely fashion.

Busy month adding preps & livestock. Also spent more time than normal updating plans for the gardens including new raised beds. Replanted the greenhouse and started seeds. On time this year for a change...priorities have definately changed. Guess I'm not buying into the recent euphoria over the stock market surge.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I started work on my herb garden this week. The hubby and kids had fixed up a small patch of land for it, adding fertilizer and topsoil in a raised bed. It's in an area against the side of the house, where I can cover it during frosts, and it won't get blasted by the summer sun. I bought some plants at Lowe's last weekend, and have some seeds started in the house too. I'm only doing cooking herbs this year, as I don't know a thing about medicinal herbs. But I plan to learn and expand as I go.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

not prepping for me, but hoping to "indoctrinate" others... 

headed to the wedding of one of my nieces this weekend, and one of my nephews (her brother) is getting married this May. Wasn't on the gift registries, but I got both of them Big Berkey's. Hope it'll get'em off to a good prepped start. Tasty water for every day that should last for years, and a built-in insurance policy that keeps this uncle sleeping well at night. 

--sgl


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

We spent a good part of today with DH's cousin's nephew and his wife learning how to butcher chickens. It was quite an experience and I couldn't bring myself to perform all steps, but surprised myself at what I could do during my first experience - even skinning the feet for stock! I hope to get a chance to work with this couple another time or two before going solo. They were extremely helpful and patient.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got rid of the wall of bees that has prevented us from rebuilding our garage and guest house since hurricane Rita. It's a long story but you cannot imagine what a tremendous success this is in my life. That whole structure was destroyed in Rita and by the time we actually got the house rebuilt and was ready to start on it, the bees had taken up residence in a very big way. Even the local beekeepers wouldn't touch these bees as they were very agressive.

The demolition and rebuilding is taking every spare ounce of time and then some. We are not rebuilding the guest house as such but instead turning it into a huge self sufficient commercial kitchen with full bath instead. DH is an Executive Chef as well as we both hunt and I do alot of large batch canning and such so it only made since to redesign this space with function in mind. A standard household kitchen is no place to process large game let alone alot of canning or soap making. It simply occupies too much time and space.

Our three car garage was also revamped to include a well insulated pantry room. I believe it's 6' x 24'. I've lined both long walls with durable shelving and will now be able to organize and rotate my food storage as it should be.

Another structure being built is a shed to cover my new well which will have enough room to store my tiller and gardening supplies in.

Aside from the rebuilding I did actally get part of my garden in to include an additional garden plot tilled and partially planted. So far I have my onions, bellpeppers, green beans, tomatoes, eggplant and potatoes planted. With all of this rain I fear the potatoes won't make it. 

Okay, so nature has a way of slowing us down and reminding me that I'm no wonder woman. I've been down and out with a severe respiritory infection this week. I'm highly allergic to black mold and as you can imagine there was alot of it in the demoliton. Despite how miserable I feel I still think that the tremdous success of finally being rid of that constant reminder of the destruction is more than worth it. Everything has been rebuilt far better in form and function than it ever was so I keep telling myself that this was truly a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

I bought polypropelene long underwear and a wool top from military surplus store along with new mickey mouse boots.also put in some more canned goods and purchased meat to be canned next week.time to also till up garden


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm more or less living off the preps instead of adding to them but I did find a way to add this morning. I dissolved 5 lbs of sugar in a 5 gal bucket of water and poured it over the roots around the apple tree. That'll make some very good apples this year if they make. I saved part of it to pour under the peach trees so I should have big juicy peaches this year too.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Julieq- how is it going with the milk cow? Has it added lots of work in the milking part of life? (we have milk goats, and I hesitate to get a cow because of the manure difference in the goat barn- is it more work?) 
sg142- what a great wedding present! Had to smile at the picture of a young couple opening a big berkey  
ejagno- you will LOVE your new pantry! We did the same thing last summer- WHAT a blessing!
Well, got my first batch of mylar bags (sitting in the living room)- hope to drag out the wheat and package it this week. Started a multitude of tomatoes, herbs, peppers- ordered quite a bit more seeds. Hubby bought me a pkg of sungold cherry tomatoes (I had forgotten them) 8 seeds for $3. Our 4-Her's are coming over this week to build chicken tractors (they are good motivation) - so getting the wire, and extra, today. Put away more garbanzo's-


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Spinner;

I have newly planted (last fall) apple and pear trees. I've never heard of pouring sugar water at the base of the trees. Wouldn't this encourage ants? Can you please give me some more information? Thanks


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Used a 'forced' vacation day on Friday to put in 7 raised beds, put in a small fish pond, and work some more in the greenhouse. Also made a few repairs to the tractor and started it up for the first time this year. Must have done something right as, unlike last year, kicked right over. Tomatoes and broccoli have sprouted and the quail have started laying eggs. Lots more to do but staying focused.


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

We finally put the bed risers I bought at a garage sale under a bed which will give us quite a bit more room for food storage. Our local store had grated cheese on sale: 8 oz for $1, so I have been buying the limit of 5 every time I go to town. $2 a pound for cheddar and mozzarella is a great price! It's going into the freezer and will be used for cooking because freezing changes the texture so it's not really good for snacking. Spring is busting out here and the garden is all planted except for a couple rows of okra and the peanut patch. I am "landscaping" with the extra seedlings I had started in the greenhouse so now there are several tomato plants growing among flowers and shrubs.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Finished out the month by planting my potatoes, 7 rows 14' long, Yukon Gold, Kennebec, Dutch Yellow, Russet and a red potato - I think it is Red LaSoda, but there may have been some Red Pontiacs mixed in. I have tons more seed potatoes, so I'll plant the rest in the orchard by throwing lots of hay over them and letting them grow under mulch. When I harvest, I'll leave the hay to decompose and to add grass seed to the orchard. I also got the peas planted, onion sets (white and red) and Walla Walla Sweet onion plants. Added glads and dahlias for "pretty", and tilled up a lot more garden area. Looking at the size of the garden and what all else I want to grow, I need to expand yet again this year. 

I added a Pump and Seal to our preps this month and bought hulless oats. I have the chicks in the house, growing well, and am grinding feed for them myself. Been washing my clothes all month by hand and air drying them. Dd has yet to wash anything- she must be about out of clothes by now. Found a wringer washer to buy - that will help with the laundry. Still working on the hearth for the wood stove - guess that'll continue into April preps.  And I have shopped for the pantry quite a bit this month - needed to fill some holes and re-stock some foods I was low on. And I bought lots of seeds and a few more plants for the garden - some from the grocery store bulk foods and produce depts. Really looking to ramp up gardening and food storage this year - now that I know the pumphouse works well to store my potatoes, I'll be using it again this winter as our "root cellar". It's the end of March and I still have lots of good firm potatoes.


----------

